# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Un paseo por los Lagos.

## embalses al 100%

Aquí os voy a dejar el más extenso de los reportajes, es de un paseito que nos pegamos el domingo por la mañana por el Parque Nacional de Nuuksio, a apenas 40min de Helsinki. 
Como vais a comprobar, dimos una paseo por esos maravillosos bosques que hay y por los bellísimos lagos.
Lo iré poniendo por partes, porque son muchas fotos y no voy a poder ponerlas todoas del tirón, así que os pido paciencia.

Llegamos al parking.


Vista de los árboles.


El camino a seguir




Y llegamos al primer Lago.


Desde ahí hay buenas vistas.




El camio, bordea el lago.


Y sigue y se pierde en el bosque...



Esto es solo un incentivo...  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Para empezar no está nada mal el comienzo... tiene que ser sin duda un bonito país lleno de naturaleza!!
Ya iremos viendo las fotos y lo que nos cuentas.
Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sigo aquí con algunas fotillos más del buen paseo que nos dimos.
El padre de mi compañero, me explicó, que el nivel de los lagos estaba alrededor de medio metro más de lo normal a causa de las últimas lluvias. 

El camino se pierde en el lago...


Señales en el camino


Los árboles no se acaban.






Inmenso, siempre rodeado de altos árboles.


Unas orillas y otras.




Grandes rocas, moldeadas y arrastradas hace millones de años por las glaciaciones.


Y desde arriba.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La pared se vuelve totalmente recta.


Vegetación que cubre la superficie de roca.


Parece nieve, pero no lo es, son diferentes especies de musgo.




Debajo de la vegetación hay roca pura.




Algunas setas crecían en ese viejo tronco.


Adentrados en el bosque, se volvía más oscuro.


Algunas setas.


Y aunque no se vea muy bien, ahí hay un riachuelo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Otro claro.


Algunos árboles, no pueden más, y se caen.


La vegetación se extiende hacia todos lados.




El suelo estaba blandito con una capa de por los menos 10cm de musgos y vegetación de suelo. En algunos sitios de hundías en ellas.






Como podéis ver son pineas con hojas especializadas para el frío, la nieve y el clima extremo de invierno.


Otro árbol caído.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Volvemos a divisar agua, esta vez, es de otro lago cercano.


Cielo cubierto, y llovizneaba a ratos, con poca luz.




Y este montículo, según me explicó, lo hacen diversos animales del bosque, para hibernar. Lo van construyendo, y luegos desde dentro lo termina de cerrar y pasan el invierno ahí metidos.




Nos hacercamos al lago


Esa vegetación que veis sobre el agua, así, como más amarillenta, es que el bosque, sigue creciendo, y lo hace sobre la superficie del lago, lo que puede ser peligroso para los que no conozcan la zona y ese curioso fenómenos. Porque si pisas ahí, te hundes a las frias aguas del lago.

----------


## REEGE

> Y este montículo, según me explicó, lo hacen diversos animales del bosque, para hibernar. Lo van construyendo, y luegos desde dentro lo termina de cerrar y pasan el invierno ahí metidos.


No te fies mucho de tocar ahí que igual te sale de ese montículo un oso o algo parecido...jejeje
Muy curioso, la verdad!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, dicen que lo suelen utilizar los osos. Pero que todavía no han empezao a hibernar.

Una mejor vista del lago.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta me encanta.


El laguito...


El lago estaba desbordado.












Por hoy he acabado, pero no el reportaje aún. Mañana continuaré, si tengo algún rato, y termino de poner todas las fotos de este maravilloso lugar.

Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Un lugar precioso, esto si que es pasear en plena naturaleza.

----------


## Luján

Solo un detalle.

Dudo que los glaciares llevaran esas piedras allí hace miles de millones de años. La Tierra, como planeta no tiene más de cuatro mil quinientos millones de años.

Esa roca la habrán dejado ahí los glaciares hará unos pocos cientos de millones de años, como mucho, o en la última gran glaciación, hará unos míseros tres millones de años.

De resto, espectacular.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno un pequeño error de mi parte al traducir y escribir.

Continúo con más fotos.



Otro árbol caído














En verano la gente se baña...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Inmenso


Ah, y como podréis contemplar, el color del agua, es negro totalmente.


















Y ahora vienen unas de las que me gustan...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nos metimos en una parte del bosque que parecía sacada de un cuento, como el de Blancanieves o uno parecido. Además pudimos escuchar varios pájaros carpinteros.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Inmenso el bosque.






Y volvemos a los lagos.




Y tras este largo paseo, nos sentamos en unas mesas junto al lado y nos tomamos una buena taza de vino caliento con galletas, cerca del fuego.






Bueno, y esto ha sido todo. Espero que os haya gustado, tanto como a mí me gustó ese maravilloso paseo que nos pegamos para despedirme de ese maravilloso país como es Finlandia y sus maravillas.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

